# Awful Results with Sand after Primer



## Jandi (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi there,

I am new to woodworking, and was hoping to get some advice about what to do with a problem I'm having.

I'm building a Cottage Bed for my daughter out of pine. I started by making a few cuts, sanding with 100 grit with an orbital power sander, then again with 150 grit - this seemed to really leave the wood in an awesome state before priming.

My wife then primed with Killz brand Latex Primer and I proceeded to sand with the power sander with 220 grit sandpaper. Here's where the problem comes in. The "dust" that's being removed is reattaching itself to the peices of wood, leaving little bumps all over the surface. I've tried sanding it down with a hand sander (220 Grit) to no avail, and even tried wiping the entire board with tack cloth immediately after sanding to try and remove the dust. The problem is it's thick and sticky, and doesn't come away easy. I can remove it by sanding more, but it then leaves more "dust" bumps in other places, creating this perpetual cycle of frustration :wacko:

Can anyone suggest a different way, or point out where I may be doing something wrong? I don't want to move on to the first coat of paint before I solve this problem

Thanks,

Jason Andi


----------



## Jr.Woodchuck (Nov 9, 2010)

IMO, 220 is far too fine to sand latex or pine with. If I am going to paint, 120 grit is as fine as I go. Latex should hide 120 to 150 grit scratches pretty well. I don't paint much but my walls. Also power sanders and fine paper like to melt latex. Also, how long did you let the Kilz dry? Sometimes it is easier to sand the first coat of paint them the primer. I don't use primer on wood. I will use 2 coats of paint. If needed, sand first coat to knock down the nibs.


----------



## weavilswoodshop (Sep 3, 2010)

get rid of the dust from sanding the bare wood... brush on a lite coat of primer... let it dry (let it dry).. hand sand with a fine grit sand paper.. I don't like painting wood but when I do this seems to work for me..


looks like Jr.Woodchuck beat me to the punch.. But again, the only problem I've had was applying to much primer and not letting it dry


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

sounds like it could be couple of things. primmer not dry,,,,,sanding too much. hand sand with 120 just enough to take off any fuzzies then paint. latex paint is thick so sanding glass smooth is not needed.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I think the main thing is 'latex', by nature it's 'rubber' I wouldn't expect much from it as a sanding primer. As everyone else already pointed out though, ain't gonna work at all if it ain't dry... Depending on the temp & humidity in your work area this could mean a thin coat taking 3 days to dry. Sucks but it is what it is...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Jandi (Aug 27, 2011)

*Thank You!*

Thank you for all the ideas! The primer had been drying for days, however there was a THICK application. Also - I live in the desert and it's between 115-120 degrees outside when I'm working on this in my garage. I'm going to try hand sanding it down with 150 grit (that's all i have close to 120) first thing in the morning before it gets too hot and see if that works.

Thanks again for all the quick replies. Thought I was gonna have to wait a week or so to get something back.

Jason


----------

